# A Few Ram Lambs



## Sheepshape (Sep 12, 2017)

It's a bit quiet on the sheep front at the moment, so I thought I'd take a few pics.

It's that time of year that I'm having to decide who will be kept for breeding from my ram lambs. Some ram lambs have already gone to market, and I've narrowed it down to 4. 3 will be swopped with a neighbour to 'inject new blood' and the Leicester will be kept for producing mules.....he seems a bit 'under developed in the scrotal stakes' for this year....so his time to shine will probably be next year.

Here's the 4 of them.

Bill....Blue Faced Leicester ram lamb. Nice big head and placid temperament, but 'needs to grow some'






Dark Matter.  Beulah Speckled Face. Big, heavy lamb......seems more than capable




Slightly odd pic......there's another ram lamb behind him.

Dexter......solid muscle.....not aggressive at all.





Plankton.





Plankton takes the crown....56kg (only had lamb creep for last 2 days, so must have eaten a lot of grass). Scores very well on the 3 'T's....teeth, toes and testicles......particularly the last one.....huge!   Well I'm hoping these boys are not going to let me (or my neighbour) down.

Any excuse for taking pics.will do for me.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 12, 2017)

nice looking group, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 13, 2017)

I always enjoy pictures of your sheep! When you shear them, do you sell the wool or do you keep any and have yarn made?


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 13, 2017)

I like Dexter & Plankton.    So, I see the spotted faces & legs -- what's body color?  

Are these wool sheep?  Nope, not gonna sheer!    Would have to go with hair sheep.   Have none now.   It may happen in Spring but, just for 2 to butcher.    Or pasture more of them, sell all but a butcher.   It's a thought!   May not happen -- I'm trying to not bring in anything else that needs to be fed  

You guys sure tempt me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 14, 2017)

Baymule said:


> When you shear them, do you sell the wool or do you keep any and have yarn made?


We don't make yarn, but have given away a couple of fleeces from Blue Faced Leicesters (like Bill) which is high quality and is used for making sweaters. The fleece from the Beulah Speckled Face is denser (hill sheep) and is used for carpets mainly. 



Mini Horses said:


> So, I see the spotted faces & legs -- what's body color?


 Mini Horses....the body fleece is dirty white....cleans up nicely if washed! The spotted face/neck and legs is characteristic of this breed, Beulah Speckled Face. They were developed a few miles down the road from here and are hill sheep who usually have twins,are medium sized, hardy and are very good mothers. They are 'dual purpose'....fleece for carpets and meat said to be very good.They are pretty 'easy care' as sheep go, whereas the Blue faced Leicester is huge, greedy, very cold/wet/wind sensitive and is said always to be sold around here with a free shovel (to bury it!).

Plankton is probably the best of the ram lambs.....he thinks so anyway....much swaggering about....or is that just his fat belly and 'huge package'?


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 14, 2017)

Sheepshape said:


> Blue faced Leicester is huge, greedy, very cold/wet/wind sensitive and is said always to be sold around here with a free shovel (to bury it!).



Well, at least you know "up front"   LOL.  Guess, for me, that would be they type I would cross off my list.    My vet used to say many breeds had the "4S factor"...Sick Sheep Seldom Survive.


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 17, 2017)

Mini Horses said:


> Well, at least you know "up front" LOL. Guess, for me, that would be they type I would cross off my list. My vet used to say many breeds had the "4S factor"...Sick Sheep Seldom Survive.


 I only keep a few BFL as they are not very suitable for our cold, wet, miserable climate. They make good mules, though, a big, tougher sheep with thicker coat and the good characteristics of both BFL and Beulah Speckled Face. I've only got a handful of them as they are lowland sheep in reality.


----------

